# Bloating (or not) during 2ww



## Alison Jane (Apr 3, 2003)

I had my et last Friday and was quite bloated to start with - which has now almost disappeared.  Last year I got a BFP (ended with a m/c) but remember feeling really bloated throughout the whole of the 2ww.  I have heard that if you get ohss (which I haven't) it also seems to get worse if you get pregnant.  I know I am probably reading far too much into symptoms or lack of them, but you know what it's like!  I seem to be comparing this 2ww with the last one and fear that because the bloating is going, it probably is a bfn.  Has anyone had a BFP without any symptoms or bloating at all?

I'm clinging onto sanity by my fingertips!

Thanks, Alison xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Definately possible to have bfp without bloating or other symptoms!!

Ruth


----------

